# La Dette 100 balles !



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

Salut à ... Vous ^^

Ce matin, comme tous les matins en me réveillant, j'écoute les infos à la radio,

et là j'apprends que la *dette de la France* est estimée à *2000 milliards d'Euros !* :affraid:
2 000 000 000 000 ¤ ( la vache, ça fait beaucoup de zéro  )

- à titre d'info *le budget Éducation de la France tourne autour des 40 milliards* par ans et celui de *la défence environ 30 milliards*, ce qui est conséquent ...

- *l'impôt sur le Revenu* suffit tout juste à rembourser les intérêts de la dette ...

- avec environ soixante cinq millions d'habitants dans notre tout petit pays, chaque français devrait débourser en moyenne environ *30 000 Euros*, si on voulait rembourser totalement la dette ...

- *Les USA* ont fait aussi bien que nous au début des années 1990, seulement eux ils sont près de *300 millions et c'est la première puissance économique mondiale*

Conclusions,

Et non, la France n'est pas insubmersible, *je vois un énÔrme iceberg foncer droit sur nous !*

Y'a des jour comme ça où l'on ferait mieux de rester couché ...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Hum diablement simpliste


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Y'a des jour comme ça où l'on ferait mieux de rester couché ...


Exactement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

On va pas s'indigner, les EU ont une autre façon de se torcher avec les normes comptables, c'est la Chine Stalinienne qui finance leur déficit commerciale et le Dollar, on a aucune leçon à recevoir de personne.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Ça aussi c'est un poil simpliste


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Question:

ça vaut combien un porte avion nucléaire en rade de Brest avec 40 avions à bord ?


----------



## kaviar (29 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> ça vaut combien un porte avion nucléaire en rade de Brest avec 40 avions à bord ?



Ça depend si tu prends les options, (peinture métalisée, auto radio etc....)


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> ça vaut combien un porte avion nucléaire en rade de Brest avec 40 avions à bord ?


la question que je me pose, c'est plutot "à quoi ça sert"?


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la dette d'un pays africain



Comme quoi la dette des pays " riches" est toute relative....

Elle est surtout utile pour justifier certaines décisions économique injustifiables....

Pas assez de dette publique, tue le chômage...et les grèves...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Donnons des porte-avions nucléaires au pays pauvres !


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donnons des porte-avions nucléaires au pays pauvres !


Revendons-le aux pays riches pour filer le fric aux pays pauvres


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Novembre 2005)

Alors qu'un Porte avion, ca peut servir à ça :


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2005)

Comme le disait super(mini)moquet, c'est un peu simpliste.
Cela l'est d'autant plus que cette dette est comme toute dette d'Etat : un jeu d'écriture sur des marchés finaciers qui peuvent fluctuer du jour au lendemain.

voir ici
ici
ici
et ici


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> - *Les USA* ont fait aussi bien que nous au début des années 1990, seulement eux ils sont près de *300 millions et c'est la première puissance économique mondiale*



La dette des USA est un petit peu supérieure à la notre... Un petit peu. Elle approche les 8 trillions, comme ils disent là-bas...


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Des portes-avions pour l'Argentine...et vive les Malouines


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Bah, dans une ou deux guerres mondiales, quelques crises économiques et quelques centaines d'années on en parlera plus, de cette dette... Tandis que les décêts nucléaires, on en a pour des million d'années et tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tandis que les décêts nucléaires, on en a pour des million d'années et tout le monde s'en fout.


La Toussaint est passée tu cêst ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

Il est évident que ce n'est pas une qualité majeure que d'avoir de grosses dettes  

Ceci dit, se focaliser sur la dette sans s'occuper du reste n'a guère de sens. Je suis nul en compta, mais en principe, il me semblait qu'on ne s'occupait pas de la dette sans s'occuper aussi de l'actif en face : elle vaut combien la France, à votre avis ?  

De plus, je pense qu'il y a une bonne partie de la dette publique qui est entre les mains de français, donc y en a certains qui auraient, en cas de remboursement, à se rembourser à eux-même. 

La tendance est clairement peu satisfaisante mais les gros chiffres sont surtout là pour épater la galerie. Paradoxalement, ceux qui crient le plus après la dette sont souvent les mêmes qui veulent baisser les impôts c'est à dire les moyens de rembourser la dette. Comment ça, je m'égare ? 

(Accessoirement, vous avez regardé ce que représentait la dette d'un ménage qui emprunte pour une baraque par rapport à son "PIB" ?   )


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> elle vaut combien la France, à votre avis ?



Ben plus grand chose, hein, plus grand chose... les médias uni-pensants s'acharnent à nous seriner qu'elle tombe de haut et bien bas, qu'elle est finie, que tout s'écroule, que le Bénin et le Laos nous chient dessus tellement que notre pays il est pas beau, que tout est terminé, on range, on plie, voilà, hop, apus, fini, ni, oubliée.

Faudrait penser à prévenir ces crétins des pays pauvres (enfin finalement on est aussi pauvre qu'eux, hein, on a compris) qu'ils arrêtent de venir chez nous vu qu'on est pauvres.

Faudrait penser à informer les Etats-Uniens aussi qu'ils arrêtent de nous mettre des bâtons dans les roues puisque nous sommes désormais, c'est dans le journal, une nation sous-développée, on n'est plus des concurrents. 

Et virer tous les fonctionnaires, les remplacer en rétablissant le travail gratuit des enfants pour relancer la croissance.

J'ai bon là ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait penser à prévenir ces crétins des pays pauvres (enfin finalement on est aussi pauvre qu'eux, hein, on a compris) qu'ils arrêtent de venir chez nous vu qu'on est pauvres.



Et les anglais qui viennent s'installer, qu'est-ce qu'on leur dit ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et les anglais qui viennent s'installer, qu'est-ce qu'on leur dit ?



Ben on les vénère et on attend que le prochain président aie les cxuilles de :


> virer tous les fonctionnaires, les remplacer en rétablissant le travail gratuit des enfants pour relancer la croissance.



 
_c'est bien ça qu'est marqué dans les journaux ?_


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> on n'avait dit pas de politique non ?



:love: Oui mais même le chef y a posté dedans alors...   :love: 

[_Rezba pas taper... heu... non ? ah non t'as parlé d'économie... aïe pas sur la tête ! _:afraid: :casse: :affraid: ]


----------



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

> simpliste ... etc


"Simpliste" certes oui, on peut voir cela comme ça, sauf que moi je ne porte pas spécialement de jugement de valeur sur tout ceci, je raconte simplement ce que j'ai entendu ( ils n'ont pas été particulièrement précis à la radio, c'était pourtant le premier sujet du journal ), plus le petit mot de la fin, assez basic mais j'ai pas le talent de certains (on fait avec ce que l'on a)

j'ai un peu étoffé car j'avait besoin d'établir une comparaison afin prendre la mesure de cette somme astronomique, cela peut impressionner le commun des mortel dont je fais partie, sur le coup la nouvelle m'a interloqué, j'ai pensé à l'Argentine et je cherchais éventuellement à en savoir un petit peu plus ...

Grand merci notamment à *Joanes* pour ses lumières ( ouf, je vais mieux grâce à toi   )

NB : en ce qui concerne la comparaison avec les États Unis, ce n'était *en aucun cas* une quelconque apologie du modèle américain, (faut quand même pas pousser  ), c'était juste à titre d'exemple, c'est un peu comme comparer David et Goliath

Merci aussi à *Rezba* pour ses précisions quantitative, j'en étais resté à 2000 ou 3000 milliards de Dollars, à l'époque de Bush Père, cela à d'ailleurs très largement contribué à sa défaite face à Clinton, si je me rappelle bien ...



> Et virer tous les fonctionnaires, les remplacer en rétablissant le travail gratuit des enfants pour relancer la croissance.


Tiens, ben ça c'est une idée  ...
euh  mais attention à ne pas dériver politique souplait, sans quoi je vais me faire taper sur les doigts *ayeuuuu*  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112522 

et j'ajouterais que ... mais ? que ...?
*me touche le front*
qu'est ce qui m'arrive ??? oh noOOOon !!!
j'ai un "nioube" tatoué sur le front !!! :rateau:
Hum, bon qu'il en soit ainsi, mais je le porterai avec la plus grande fierté et aussi longtemps que certains le jugeront utile ... pour eux 


en vous remerciant


----------



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'un Porte avion, ca peut servir à ça :


Chouette! un golf pour amiraux en retraite!  (heu  là c'est pas le mot que j'aurais du employer)


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

bon si ils le prennent comme ça! je vais aller voir la banque de france qui me prend le crâne et me colle 5 ans d'interdit bancaire pour une connerie de 600 euros alors que la france elle elle doit une fortune et on lui dit rien non mais ho s'est quoi cette injustice de merde.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

*Un porte avion ça sert à faire la guerre*
au prix où ça coûte, faut rentabiliser





 
:rateau:


----------



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon si ils le prennent comme ça! je vais aller voir la banque de france qui me prend le crâne et me colle 5 ans d'interdit bancaire pour une connerie de 600 euros alors que la france elle elle doit une fortune et on lui dit rien non mais ho s'est quoi cette injustice de merde.


Et ben comme ça le FMI (ou je ne sais pas qui :hein: ), nous enverra les inter huissiers qui nous piquerons tous nos meubles (style Louis XV, Directoire ...) ... et tout not' porte avion!  Roooo les méchants ...


----------



## Kreck (29 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon si ils le prennent comme ça! je vais aller voir la banque de france qui me prend le crâne et me colle 5 ans d'interdit bancaire pour une connerie de 600 euros alors que la france elle elle doit une fortune et on lui dit rien non mais ho s'est quoi cette injustice de merde.



Il me semble bien que la banque de france n'a jamais interdit bancaire qui que ce soit (sauf ses propres clients qui sont tous au crédit lyonnais maintenant) ; en revanche elle gère les fichiers des interdits bancaires et ce sont les banques qui les nourrissent.
Pas pareil.
Autrement dit, si tu es inscrit à la banque de france, c'est parce que ta banque l'a fait...


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

La devise des états et des banques ?

Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais...logique...:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tandis que les décêts nucléaires, on en a pour des million d'années et tout le monde s'en fout.


 
Bah évidement qu'on s'en fout: tu sera là dans des millions d'années?


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah évidement qu'on s'en fout: tu sera là dans des millions d'années?



Tu sais, dans les endroits où tu aimes traîner au vu de tes photos, les fossiles se conservent souvent plutôt bien !


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

en parlant de dettes et de trucs absurdes...

ça fait maintenant 18 ans que je paie une assurance type caisse de pension ( pour les Suisse 2ème pilier) pour les français une sorte d'assurance vie obligatoire pour les salariés..

Alors voilà:

Au début, mes côtisation avaient un taux d'intérêt de 4% an, maintenant ils sont à 2.25%
Le taux de conversion du capital projeté était à 7,2% maintenant à 6.4%..

Tout ça pour dire que la dette de l'état est une chose mais moi dans 25 ans lorsque je prendrais, éventuellement ma retraite. les 20% de prélévement de mon salaire pour payer ma retraite...et bien dans le "bip" parceque j'aurais rien....

Merci l'état providence qui me taxe chaque mois, pour que je finance leur connerie de porte-avion, F/A-18 char d0assaut, et autre expo nationale à la mord moi le...bip...grrrr


----------



## Kreck (29 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de dettes et de trucs absurdes...
> 
> ça fait maintenant 18 ans que je paie une assurance type caisse de pension ( pour les Suisse 2ème pilier) pour les français une sorte d'assurance vie obligatoire pour les salariés..
> 
> ...



Quitte à passer pour un gogo, mais tant pis :rose: je pose la question : deuxième pilier et assurance vie obligatoire pour les salariés, c'est une forme de retraite par capitalisation


----------



## z-moon (29 Novembre 2005)

Et qu'en est il du train de vie des chefs d'états et compagnie ? "prestige" j'veux bien mais bof alors ! :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2005)

Pas possible ! Google a encore foutu une pub meetic dans ce fil !


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à passer pour un gogo, mais tant pis :rose: je pose la question : deuxième pilier et assurance vie obligatoire pour les salariés, c'est une forme de retraite par capitalisation



Oui par capitalisation, mais non maitrisée par le preneur d'assurance contrairement à l'assurance vie...beurp..ces termes me tuent...:afraid:

C'était une bonne idée à la base..

Mais depuis que l'on justifie la baisse de taux de rémunération par une conjoncture à la baisse, parceque la bourse fait des hic...et que l'on finance les déficits des compagnies d'assurances (sic) par des prélevements extraordinaires...c'est devenu nettement moins intéressant.

Il faut savoir que tout le système en Suisse est basé sur la situation à la fin de la 2ème GM. 
A l'époque on avait institué une retraite obligatoire ( AVS) pour les veuves de guerre...un comble pour la Suisse :mouais: 

Ensuite en 1984 ils obligé les patrons/employés à côtiser pour une assurance vie obligatoire..

Tout cela partait d'un bon principe, mais aujourd'hui le système a ces limites , et les prélevements sont bientôt plus important que les rentes ( à moins de devenir centenaire) alors....c'est devenu une arnaque dirigée par les assurances...

Je connais bien le système pour y avoir travaillé  pendant 15 ans :mouais: 

Mais chutttt...faut rien dire


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon si ils le prennent comme ça! je vais aller voir la banque de france qui me prend le crâne et me colle 5 ans d'interdit bancaire pour une connerie de 600 euros alors que la france elle elle doit une fortune et on lui dit rien non mais ho s'est quoi cette injustice de merde.



Ah oui tiens bonne question ça : elle est à quelle banque la France ?  

A la _Banque Mondiale ?_


----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble bien que la banque de france n'a jamais interdit bancaire qui que ce soit (sauf ses propres clients qui sont tous au crédit lyonnais maintenant) ; en revanche elle gère les fichiers des interdits bancaires et ce sont les banques qui les nourrissent.
> Pas pareil.
> Autrement dit, si tu es inscrit à la banque de france, c'est parce que ta banque l'a fait...


oui ta raison mais en fait se sont mes ancienne banque qui me l'on mis mais je suis fiché banque de france donc pas moyen d'y échapper plus que 2 ans a comme ça et s'est bon.


----------



## valoriel (30 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui ta raison mais en fait se sont mes ancienne banque qui me l'on mis mais je suis fiché banque de france donc pas moyen d'y échapper plus que 2 ans a comme ça et s'est bon.


d'ici là, les mactels seront sortis


----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> d'ici là, les mactels seront sortis


d'ici la je devrais avoir un travail.

et un interdit bancaire ne veut pas dire que tu n'a pas le droit d'avoir de comptes s'est juste que pour me le payer je devrais venir au magasin avec une valise de billet de banque avec des numéros qui ne suive pas et que de la petite coupure.


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2005)

Tu leur demanderas une carte bleue


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

La France est interdit bancaire aussi ?...parcequ'avec cette dette va falloir bosser


----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La France est interdit bancaire aussi ?...parcequ'avec cette dette va falloir bosser




le truc cool s'est que au bout de 5 ans y en a plus et que tout repart a zéro avec quelle que embrouille au passage (interdiction de direction d'entreprise difficulté a avoir des pret bancaire....)

en fait s'est la merde a vie !!!! 

tout ca pour des conneries de jeune de 16 ans.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

tu as cramé une benz ???


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)

non, il en a acheté une d'occaz, c'est pour ça qu'il a eu un decouvert


----------



## z-moon (30 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> non, il en a acheté une d'occaz, c'est pour ça qu'il a eu un decouvert


Mais alors, c'était un cabriolet ??


----------



## toys (30 Novembre 2005)

non en fait s'est très con.

la banque m'a cloturer un compte cheque avec un pseudo accord de ma part (rien de signé) et j'ai des cheque qui sont arrivé apres 600 euros en tout et comme mon comptes etait "cloturé" boum ils ont pris sa pour je sais pas quoi et donc interdit banquaire.





pour la benz cramé s'est pas moi je suis plus dans le démontage de bmw (il aurais du me rendre mes tune plus vite, mais bon s'est du passé )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui ta raison mais en fait se sont mes ancienne banque qui me l'on mis mais je suis fiché banque de france donc pas moyen d'y échapper plus que 2 ans a comme ça et s'est bon.




dans 2 ans tu ne seras plus interdit bancaire  si tu as remboursée le 600 euros sinon.....pas de chequier    


de toute façon, la seule personne qui prends un cheque sans demander un tas des papier d'identité 
et te regarder d'un air tres suspect c'est ton doc de famille    :
viva la cb


----------



## toys (4 Décembre 2005)

la CB sa me manque pas mal (surtout la nuit quand y a plus de gazoil du le tracteur)

mais bon on peut vivre sans tout ça et puis on a toujours un potes qui a sa carte et qui est heureux de récup un peut de liquide.


----------

